# "lhe" vs. "você" in "agradecer a"



## vinsangos

Hello, I have doubts as to how to use the verb "agradecer a" when used with the form of "você"  the way we use it in Brasil.

Can I say for example: "lhe agradeço" to say "I thank you" or shall I say "agradeço a você"

in other words, is it possible to use "lhe" as the dative form of "você"

Thank you


----------



## machadinho

Sim, lhe é dativo de você. Mas o melhor é suprimir o lhe caso haja um C.O.D. para agradecer.

Na escrita:
Agradeço o favor a você->Agradeço-lhe o favor->Agradeço o favor.

Ou então usar formas mais leves:
Gostaria de lhe agradecer.

Abraços.


----------



## vinsangos

Obrigado pela resposta, no entanto....

Here is another case that is problematic:

if I want to say "I would like to tell you that..."...can I say "Queria lhe dizer" or is it better to simply say: "Queria dizer a você".

Obrigadão


----------



## machadinho

Não que queria esteja errado; é perfeitamente possível falar assim.
Mas na escrita *formal* no Brasil teria de ser quereria,
o que fica um pouco feio. (E cuidado com a mesóclise se usar quereria!)

Seria um pouquinho melhor dizer:

Gostaria de lhe dizer que ...
Gostaria de te dizer que ...


----------



## vinsangos

It is getting clearer and clearer. Thank you.

So,that means that both cases below work...

I tell you --> lhe digo    
I tell him/her --> lhe digo

if the context is clear, I shouldn't be misunderstood when using the dative form "lhe" of "você".

Thanks a lot. I hope I am not bothering too much with my questions.


----------



## machadinho

Pas du tout.  Ambos os casos estão corretos. O contexto vai mostrar qual a referência de lhe.

Na escrita, tome cuidado para não começar frases com lhe.

Eu lhe digo que...
Digo-lhe que...


----------



## vinsangos

Perfeito.

MUITO OBRIGADO


----------



## Istriano

_Eu lhe agradeço_ would be a bit formal for most people (although less formal than _Eu agradeço ao senhor_  ).
(although for us Baianos it's informal).
_
Eu agradeço a você_ would be neutral (except for the Southernmost state of Rio Grande do Sul).

_Eu te agradeço_ would be informal for all Brazilians (and for the Portuguese too).


----------



## breezeofwater

Visangos I like your question,

I think I went through that same problem myself as well when translating into BPT. 

My main confusion was thinking that “você” needed a conjugation with the third person which happens with verbs, e.g. “Voce vai/faz…” etc. 
Or si tu vouvoies quelqu’un, tu dois plutôt dire en PTB “Eu te digo que/Eu te agradeço” etc. 
On the other hand, I've been often told that "Eu agradeço a você" is considered to be ok for oral speech, but is rather not suitable for written language...
I’m still tryng to understand if “Eu lhe agradeço” corresponds to some sort of “vouvoiement” “Eu agradeço (ao senhor/a)?”

Help Vandinha!! 
I hope you’re not getting even more confused!! 

BW


----------



## machadinho

O importante é entender que o par tu/você do português brasileiro *não* corresponde ao par tu/vous do francês, pois tanto tu quanto você são *informais*.


----------



## breezeofwater

machadinho said:


> O importante é entender que o par tu/você do português brasileiro *não* corresponde ao par tu/vous do francês, pois tanto tu quanto você são *informais*.


Sim, mas já o *vous francês* corresponde ano nosso *você português*! 
BW


----------



## machadinho

BW, acho que não. Chamar de "você" alguém mais velho ou superior pode ser considerado desrespeitoso em Portugal, não?


----------



## breezeofwater

machadinho said:


> BW, acho que não. Chamar de "você" alguém mais velho ou superior pode ser considerado desrespeitoso em Portugal, não?


Sim entendo, *"o senhor"* seria mais indicado, mas o significado é o mesmo e constinua a ser o equivalente do "vous" francês, não? 
BW


----------



## machadinho

Não, BW, o equivalente exato seria o vós conjugado no plural mas com sentido de singular. Hoje em dia, porém, o equivalente do vous francês é o pronome ∅ em Portugal. Ou seja, para ser formal em Portugual, conjugue o verbo na terceira pessoa mas *não* use um pronome. Concorda?


----------



## breezeofwater

machadinho said:


> Não, BW, o equivalente exato seria o vós conjugado no plural mas com sentido de singular. Hoje em dia, porém, o equivalente do vous francês é o pronome ∅ em Portugal. Ou seja, para ser formal em Portugual, conjugue o verbo na terceira pessoa mas *não* use um pronome. Concorda?


Concordo com a segunda parte Machadinho: conjugar na 3a pessoa sem usar o "você" mas em certas frases, quando é necessário, é polido acrescentar *"o senhor/a"* sim. Aliás acho que o mesmo se aplica em PBR, não? 
_"Como está (o senhor)?" - "Bem obrigado."_
_"E a senhora (em vez do tal você)?"_

Quanto ao *vós*, que eu saiba só tem sentido de plural (vocês/vários 'tus") e embora seja uma conjugação correcta e bonita caíu em desuso e é muito pouco utilizado em Portugal.  Eu visitei quase todas as regiões do país e só ouvi falar assim perto de Bragança:_ "Onde é que vós ides?"_ Muito bonitinho para mim que venho do centro/oeste. 
Mas quemsabe ainda se utilize noutas regiões? Espero que sim!! 

Já em francês *o "vous"* equivale tanto ao plural (vocês/vários "tus") quanto ao você/o senhor/a como marca de delicadeza.
_"Où allez-vous?"_
_- "Onde vão (vocês)" =Onde ides? e/ou "Onde vai (você/o senhor/a)"?_

 Já agora Machadinho, tu que és brazileiro tira-me uma dúvida cruel:

“Eu lhe agradeço” corresponde a:
_1) “Eu agradeço (ao senhor/a)"? _ou a _2) "Eu te agradeço/Eu agradeço-te (a ti)?”_

Muito agradecida! 
BW


----------



## Alentugano

breezeofwater said:


> Já agora Machadinho, tu que és bra*z*ileiro tira-me uma dúvida cruel:
> 
> “Eu lhe agradeço” corresponde a:
> _1) “Eu agradeço (ao senhor/a)"? _ou a _2) "Eu te agradeço/Eu agradeço-te (a ti)?”_
> 
> Muito agradecida!
> BW


 
Olá Breeze,
eu não sou brasileiro, mas penso que "Eu lhe agradeço" corresponde a você ou ao senhor/senhora, portanto pode ser formal e informal. Será que estou certo?


----------



## machadinho

Alentugano said:


> Olá Breeze,
> eu não sou brasileiro, mas penso que "Eu lhe agradeço" corresponde a você ou ao senhor/senhora, portanto pode ser formal e informal. Será que estou certo?



Certíssimo, Alentugano, *formal* e *informal*. O lhe pode corresponder tanto a você como ao senhor ou à senhora.
Formalidade no Brasil não depende do pronome como em Portugal e na França.

Curiosidade: em alguns dialetos que perderam o tu—como no meu,
o mineiro—é comum misturar você e te. Por exemplo,(1) Gostaria de *te* dizer que *você* é muito gentil.​Eu outros lugares:
(2) Gostaria de *lhe* dizer que *você* é muito gentil.​Mas vamos esperar pela confirmação de brasileiros de outras partes;
suspeito que o lhe sumiu ou está sumindo da fala mesmo por lá.


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> O lhe sumiu ou está sumindo da fala.


 
Olha que o Istriano não vai concordar com você. Ademais, muito se tem falado aqui sobre o tal "lheísmo", fenómeno que pode ser observado em alguns locais do Brasil, como a Bahia (?).


----------



## machadinho

O que lheísmo? Usar lhe como objeto direto?


----------



## anaczz

Concordo, Alentugano, "Eu lhe agradeço" tanto é usado com você como com o senhor/a senhora.
No entanto, na linguagem coloquial, acredito que o mais frequente seja usar "Eu te agradeço", quando o tratamento é você.


----------



## machadinho

Pelo que vi das mensagens do Istriano e do verbete do Houaiss, parece que lhe é usado como *objeto direto* em Salvador e no Rio de Janeiro. Seja! Só me resta respeitar. Mas este fio diz respeito ao lhe enquanto *objeto indireto*. Fica a pergunta: o lhe é usado também como objeto *indireto* nos dialetos adeptos do lheísmo?


----------



## Muzze

E correcto dizer "gostaria de agradeçer te" e "gostaria de dizer te que"?


----------



## Alentugano

Muzze said:


> E correcto dizer "gostaria de agradeçer te" e "gostaria de dizer te que"?



É correto se você escrever com hífen, assim: _Agradecer*-*te / dizer*-*te._


----------



## breezeofwater

anaczz said:


> Concordo, Alentugano, "Eu lhe agradeço" tanto é usado com você como com o senhor/a senhora.
> No entanto, na linguagem coloquial, acredito que o mais frequente seja usar "Eu te agradeço", quando o tratamento é você.


Obrigada a todos ao/as amigos/as que responderam. 
Se se utilizam ambos fica mais fácil ainda não cometer erros. 

O meu contexto é sempre coloquial. São frases do tipo:

 "Que Dieu te bénisse" = Que Deus *te/lhe* abençoe?
 "Je t'ai acheté un cadeau, j'espère que ça t'a fait plaisir." = Eu *te/lhe *comprei um presente, espero que *te/lhe* agrade.
_ "Je lui ai dit de t'écrire"_ = Eu *lhe* disse (e ele) para *te/lhe* escrever ?
 "Je te remercie pour la photo que tu m'as envoyée" = Eu *te/lhe* gradeço pela foto que você me enviou.

Eu ouço esse nosso lindo PBR desde pequena, mas como não sou realmente brasileira fica difícil escolher quando se ouve tudo misturado!
Como é linguagem escrita gostaria que soasse sempre coloquial mas bonito e correcto.

Why wasn't I born in Brasil? haha 
BW


----------



## anaczz

Como brasileira, se eu fosse dizer estas frases no dia-a-dia seria assim:

Que Dieu te bénisse" = Que Deus te/lhe abençoe?
Deus te abençoe.
 "Je t'ai acheté un cadeau, j'espère que ça t'a fait plaisir." = Eu te/lhe comprei um presente, espero que te/lhe agrade.
Comprei um presente para você, espero que goste. (ou espero que te agrade)
 "Je lui ai dit de t'écrire" = Eu lhe disse (e ele) para te/lhe escrever ?
Eu disse para ele te escrever 
ou
Eu disse a ele para te escrever.

 "Je te remercie pour la photo que tu m'as envoyée" = Eu te/lhe gradeço pela foto que você me enviou.
Agradeço pela foto que você [me] enviou/mandou.
Obrigada pela foto que você [me] mandou.


----------



## breezeofwater

anaczz said:


> Como brasileira, se eu fosse dizer estas frases no dia-a-dia seria assim:
> 
> Que Dieu te bénisse" = Que Deus te/lhe abençoe?
> Deus te abençoe.
> "Je t'ai acheté un cadeau, j'espère que ça t'a fait plaisir." = Eu te/lhe comprei um presente, espero que te/lhe agrade.
> Comprei um presente para você, espero que goste. (ou espero que te agrade)
> "Je lui ai dit de t'écrire" = Eu lhe disse (e ele) para te/lhe escrever ?
> Eu disse para ele te escrever
> ou
> Eu disse a ele para te escrever.
> 
> "Je te remercie pour la photo que tu m'as envoyée" = Eu te/lhe gradeço pela foto que você me enviou.
> Agradeço pela foto que você [me] enviou/mandou.
> Obrigada pela foto que você [me] mandou.


 
Uau, valeuzíssimo Ana! 
Agora o discurso ficou realmente muito mais leve e agradável de ler! 
Na verdade pelo que percebi às vezes mais vale evitar os pronomes!
Vou guardar preciosament este tópico para quando outra destas dúvidas cruéis me atacar, héhé 
BW


----------



## btonasse

Realmente, como tradutor brasileiro, um dos grandes dilemas é como escrever um texto coloquial verossímil (principalmente a transcrição de uma fala) e evitar ao mesmo tempo o assassinato das regras da gramática.


----------



## nihilum

Qual gramática?


----------



## btonasse

O que você quer dizer com essa pergunta? De repente estou enganado, mas coisas como usar "você" e "te" para a mesma pessoa ou "Me diga uma coisa" são gramaticalmente incorretas.


----------



## nihilum

Supor um fato desse seria supor haver uma única _gramática_ que regrasse a língua natural, algo visto e possível somente em línguas artificiais. A polissemia de _gramática_ pode compreender _regras seguidas_, _regras seguidas pessoalmente _e _regras que deve(ria)m ser seguidas_, o que sugere haver regras dialetais, socioletais (basoletos, mesoletos, acroletos), idioletais, cronoletais, etc.

A próclise para mim é regra e não erro, e uso silepticamente _você_ com _te _como os portugueses usam _você _com_ vos._ Claramente, veja que há aqui _gramática_ e _gramática_. Posso falar como um fluminense suprindo _você_ com _te, _ou escrever seguindo um regramento dos usos de uma suposta língua do estado (para qual há mil e uma gramáticas).

A quai(s) gramática(s) você se refere?


----------



## btonasse

Olha, sem querer parecer mal-educado, não há por que discutir esse assunto aqui. Não é uma questão de filosofia. É fato que existe um padrão estabelecido, uma gramática normativa, que é seguida por instituições dos mais diversos tipos, desde canais de TV a jornais, revistas etc. Portanto, não vejo nada de polêmico no que disse; um tradutor tem sim o dilema de conciliar a língua coloquial com as regras da gramática. E pronto, não disse nada além disso.

A discussão é desnecessária, até porque sou carioca e misturo "você" com "te" como todo mundo e não acho que fale errado. Não busque polêmicas onde não existem, por favor.


----------



## nihilum

Veja a pergunta inicial: qual gramática? Os citados têm manuais de redação...


----------



## btonasse

Sério, qual é a questão? Nada do que você disse está errado, mas onde está mesmo o ponto de contato com o meu post? Será mesmo que, devido à polissemia inerente a praticamente todas as palavras, temos que analisar mesmo cada vocábulo empregado por nós, em cada situação, antes de falar? 

Que discussão mais fora de lugar! Parece-me claro que minha referência a "gramática" pode ser compreendida por qualquer um como aquele conjunto de regras universalmente aceitas como padrão da nossa língua. Agora, se você me demonstrar que não existe um tal padrão institucionalizado, e que posso escrever "tu vai lá" em uma prova de Português - por exemplo - e não perder pontos por isso, tudo bem: fico quieto e agradeço por ter me ensinado algo que eu não sabia.

Mas não me entenda mal. Escrevo isso de maneira pouco amável, sim, mas tenho certeza que você conhece a língua muito melhor do que eu e pode contribuir muito para esse fórum. Só que são 2h da manhã aqui e a inutilidade desse debate me tirou a paciência. Desculpe o mau humor...


----------



## nihilum

Que eu saiba, só se escreve assim em todas as provas, com exceção de que são corrigidas nas da de _língua portuguesa _(diglossia) e onde há avaliação da ortografia, e se quem avalia souber, conjugação verbal e outras questões. Regras universalmente aceitas ou tal padrão institucionalizado não existem. Mas há uma ortografia oficial, como se vê no _decreto nº 6585, de 29 de setembro de 2008_.


----------



## machadinho

btonasse said:


> Que discussão mais fora de lugar! Parece-me claro que minha referência a "gramática" pode ser compreendida por qualquer um como aquele conjunto de regras universalmente aceitas como padrão da nossa língua. Agora, se você me demonstrar que não existe um tal padrão institucionalizado, e que posso escrever "tu vai lá" em uma prova de Português - por exemplo - e não perder pontos por isso, tudo bem: fico quieto e agradeço por ter me ensinado algo que eu não sabia.


Universalmente aceitas?  Pois eu não aceito a regra de que é errado usar você e te para a mesma pessoa. Universal menos um.

Não, a discussão não está fora do lugar. Um aprendiz de português que  entrar neste fio precisa acreditar que não há absolutamente *nada* de errado  em usar você e te juntos.

Aliás, quem disse que prova de português e manual de concurso público é padrão da língua?
São claramente padrões *relativos* às instituições que os adotam.


----------



## SãoEnrique

anaczz said:


> Como brasileira, se eu fosse dizer estas frases no dia-a-dia seria assim:
> 
> Que Dieu te bénisse" = Que Deus te/lhe abençoe?
> Deus te abençoe.
> "Je t'ai acheté un cadeau, j'espère que ça t'a fait plaisir." = Eu te/lhe comprei um presente, espero que te/lhe agrade.
> Comprei um presente para você, espero que goste. (ou espero que te agrade)
> "Je lui ai dit de t'écrire" = Eu lhe disse (e ele) para te/lhe escrever ?
> Eu disse para ele te escrever
> ou
> Eu disse a ele para te escrever.
> 
> "Je te remercie pour la photo que tu m'as envoyée" = Eu te/lhe gradeço pela foto que você me enviou.
> Agradeço pela foto que você [me] enviou/mandou.
> Obrigada pela foto que você [me] mandou.



Tenho uma dúvida quando o pronome pessoal como "eu, tu, ele..." é usado devemos dizer assim: 

"Eu te comprei o presente" ou "Eu comprei-te o presente" ?

_A primeira soa-me mais um forma Brasileira embora a segunda mais do Portugal._


----------



## machadinho

SãoEnrique, a forma brasileira seria: Eu comprei o presente *para você*.


----------



## Istriano

btonasse said:


> O que você quer dizer com essa pergunta? De repente estou enganado, mas coisas como usar "você" e "te" para a mesma pessoa ou "Me diga uma coisa" são gramaticalmente incorretas.



Enquanto isso, escrever/falar _*Te *amo a *vos *_na Argentina ou_ Não *vos *vi a *vocês *_em Portugal é visto como algo normal, nenhum professor de língua corrigiria.
Aparecem nos jornais, nas revistas, nos livros traduzidos, nos livros escolares...
Os professores de português no Brasil odeiam tudo que vem do povo, por isso ainda ensinam:_ a posição normal dos clíticos na língua nacional é a ênclise. 
_Por isso tem mais de 1,06 milhão de ocorrências de ''que refere-se'' no Google



> Modernização é um conceito no âmbito das ciências sociais _que refere-se_ ao processo pelo qual uma sociedade, através da industrialização, urbanização e *...*
> *Exercício aeróbico – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre*
> 
> pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exercício_aeróbico - Translate this page
> O exercício aeróbico é aquele _que refere-se_ ao uso de oxigênio no processo de geração de energia dos músculos. Esse tipo de exercício trabalha uma grande *...*
> *Autorreferência – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre*
> 
> pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autorreferência - Translate this page
> Auto-referência é um fenômeno em língua natural ou linguagem formal que consiste de uma oração ou fórmula _que refere-se_


_*Te chamo depois*_. não aparece na língua formal escrita (porque nos ensinam que  ''é feio começar a frase com um clítico''),
mas coisas como * que refere-se, que trata-se *sim, cada vez mais. (Até virou uma moda no Jornal nacional da Globo).



> Em relação ao dinheiro apreendido pela polícia hoje, na sede da torcida, Gebara disse _que refere-se_ a venda de ingressos.


 (Folha de São Paulo) http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/esport...-que-vai-ao-pacaembu-nesta-quarta-feira.shtml

_https://www.google.com/search?as_q=...cct=any&safe=off&tbs=&as_filetype=&as_rights=
_


----------



## SãoEnrique

machadinho said:


> SãoEnrique, a forma brasileira seria: Eu comprei o presente *para você*.



Perdão, tinha esquecido. O que eu gostaria de saber é quando há um pronome pessoal como "eu, tu, ele...", o pronome pessoal atrai o "te, lhe, se..." antes do verbo para o (português de Portugal)?

Exemplos: 

-Eu _te_ vi na rua. (PtE)
-Eu vi-_te_ na rua. (PtE)

-Eu vi você na rua. (PtBr)

O pronome pessoal influencia na colocação do pronome "te", aqui?


----------



## machadinho

Melhor um português responder sobre o uso em Portugal.

Só para constar, no Brasil: Eu te vi na rua ou Eu vi você na rua. Mas a razão não é exatamente que o pronome reto eu atraia o pronome oblíquo te. Essa teoria da atração é muito suspeita. A meu ver, a explicação é que os brasileiros simplemente não gostam de pronome oblíquo depois do verbo. Soa feio. É tudo. Ou melhor, acho que os brasileiros nem mesmo te entenderiam se você [sic] dissesse eu vi-te na rua no Brasil.
—Vi-te na rua.
—O que que tem a rua?


----------



## Istriano

SãoEnrique said:


> Perdão, tinha esquecido. O que eu gostaria de saber é quando há um pronome pessoal como "eu, tu, ele...", o pronome pessoal atrai o "te, lhe, se..." antes do verbo para o (português de Portugal)?
> 
> Exemplos:
> 
> -Eu _te_ vi na rua. (PtE)
> -Eu vi-_te_ na rua. (PtE)
> 
> -Eu vi você na rua. (PtBr)
> 
> O pronome pessoal influencia na colocação do pronome "te", aqui?



Não há diferenças entre _Eu te vi na rua _e _Eu vi você na rua_.
_Eu vi você na rua_ pode soar mais enfático, mas só se você pronunciar _você _com mais ênfase: Eu vi *você*.
Se você pronunciar normalmente:_ Eu vi você_, os dois vão soar iguais.

_você, vocês, a gente _vão sempre depois do verbo, _te, nos _vêm antes do verbo (principal):
_Ele te viu? = Ele viu você?
Ela viu vocês?
Ela não nos viu = Ela não viu a gente.
Ele não tinha nos/te visto. =  Ele não tinha visto a gente/você.
_


----------



## machadinho

Istriano, é verdade, mas a pergunta é sobre vi-te e te vi.


----------



## Istriano

Nunca ouvi alguém dizer: vi-te  Só na poesia mesmo.
Mas ja ouvi* vi tu*.  É que muitas pessoas no Nordeste (e no Rio) usam o tu e você como sinônimos:_ Não vi você/tu; vi tu/você dançar; um recado para tu/você, não deu para você/tu ir lá na festa_


----------



## SãoEnrique

Istriano said:


> Nunca ouvi alguém dizer: vi-te  Só na poesia mesmo.
> Mas ja ouvi* vi tu*.  É que muitas pessoas no Nordeste (e no Rio) usam o tu e você como sinônimos:_ Não vi você/tu; vi tu/você dançar; um recado para tu/você, não deu para você/tu ir lá na festa_



_Vi-te_ não se diz? As pessoas dizem mais "Eu te vi" em Português Europeu, eu acreditava que em PtE o pronome 
(te, se, lhe) se pusesse depois do pronome pessoal?

Amo-te (PtE)


----------



## Vanda

Os meninos estão se referindo ao Brasil, Enrique. NOs milhares de tópicos sobre colocação pronominal aqui no fórum, os portugueses mostram que eles usam, sim, a ênclise. Como Machadinho disse hoje mais cedo, os brasileiros criaram uma ojeriza à ênclise. Vai se saber porquê!

*Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'pronomes' no título:
Arrrrgh!! Ajuda com os pronomes por favor!
Colocação dos pronomes átonos em BTP
E Sempre Os Pronomes
gerundio + pronomes
Ordem dos pronomes nas frases
os "benditos" pronomes...
personal pronouns/pronomes pessoais
pronomes
Pronomes pessoais
Pronomes substituindo o objeto direto e indireto
Uso de pronomes lhe te
Uso de pronomes na língua falada vs a escrita*


----------



## SãoEnrique

Sim, é isso mesmo Vanda. Mas em português Europeu quando falo a um amigo meu que conheço bem (_tuteo-o_) posso dizer-lhe:

 "Vi-_te_ na rua".

Ou o melhor está de dizer

"Eu vi você na rua".


----------



## btonasse

machadinho said:


> Universalmente aceitas?  Pois eu não aceito a regra de que é errado usar você e te para a mesma pessoa. Universal menos um.
> 
> Não, a discussão não está fora do lugar. Um aprendiz de português que  entrar neste fio precisa acreditar que não há absolutamente *nada* de errado  em usar você e te juntos.
> 
> Aliás, quem disse que prova de português e manual de concurso público é padrão da língua?
> São claramente padrões *relativos* às instituições que os adotam.



Bom, aqui na minha insignificância (nunca estudei letras, escrevo mal e sou feio), eu acho que, individualmente, pode-se discordar do que for, o que não faz desaparecer o fato de que existe sim um padrão. Cada um tem suas convicções, e tampouco acho errado usar você e te juntos, mas é irresponsabilidade fingir que não existe um consenso sobre a questão e fazer um estudante de português acreditar que não existe NADA de errado em escrever esse tipo de coisa. Porque existe sim um consenso institucionalizado. Pode ser um consenso idiota – aí já é uma questão de opinião –, mas nem por isso deixa de existir.

Além do mais, os padrões, ainda que artificiais, têm o seu papel e sua importância. Não entendo por que tanta ojeriza a uma normatização padronizada da língua, algo que busque dar uma certa coesão ao mundo lusófono. Essa busca de coesão e a valorização das particularidades locais não se excluem mutuamente.



machadinho said:


> São claramente padrões *relativos* às instituições que os adotam.



Ah, claro. Então tudo o que é relativo deve ser destruído. Uma construção social não tem valor só porque é uma construção social? Mesmo que sejam padrões estabelecidos/adotados por instituições tão representativas como a escola? Claro que é meio bobo julgar o seu pensamento baseado em uma frase (ou um post), mas isso me cheira àquela espécie de niilismo irrefletido tão presente na vida universitária brasileira...


----------



## Llirios

machadinho said:


> Não que queria esteja errado; é perfeitamente possível falar assim.
> Mas na escrita *formal* no Brasil teria de ser quereria,
> o que fica um pouco feio. (E cuidado com a mesóclise se usar quereria!)
> 
> Seria um pouquinho melhor dizer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NA ESCRITA FORMAL DO PORTUGUÊS... (NÃO SÓ DO BRASIL)... O problema é que "muitos" não sabem ter rigor linguístico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gostaria de lhe dizer que ...
> Gostaria de te dizer que ...


----------



## machadinho

btonasse said:


> [...] eu acho que, individualmente, pode-se discordar do que for, o que não faz desaparecer o fato de que existe sim um padrão. Cada um tem suas convicções, e tampouco acho errado usar você e te juntos, mas é irresponsabilidade fingir que não existe um consenso sobre a questão [...] Porque existe sim um consenso institucionalizado.


O que é *consenso*? Seria a opinião ou prática que prevalece *numericamente*? Seria a opinião ou prática da maioria? Se for, caro btonasse, o uso de você e te é mais consensual que você e o. Só uma minoria preconiza essa regra gramatical; e a  minoria, por definição, não é o consenso.



btonasse said:


> Além do mais, os padrões, ainda que artificiais, têm o seu papel e sua importância. Não entendo por que tanta ojeriza a uma normatização padronizada da língua, algo que busque dar uma certa coesão ao mundo lusófono. Essa busca de coesão e a valorização das particularidades locais não se excluem mutuamente.


Quando o padrão brota *naturalmente*, "de baixo para cima", não há nada de errado com ele. Quando é imposto de cima para baixo, é excludente, empobrecedor. Portanto, ruim.



btonasse said:


> Ah, claro. Então tudo o que é relativo deve ser destruído. Uma construção social não tem valor só porque é uma construção social? Mesmo que sejam padrões estabelecidos/adotados por instituições tão representativas como a escola?


Não é preciso destruir o relativo. Basta entender que o relativo é relativo, e aceitá-lo como tal. O erro aqui é pegar o *relativo* (a _Gramática Normativa_ de Fulano, Segunda Edição, recomendada para a prova do Concurso Público do Tribunal X) e fazer dele *absoluto* (a Língua Portuguesa).


----------



## btonasse

Não prevalece numericamente. Prevalece em termos de representatividade. São pessoas e instituições com legitimidade para criar um consenso. Essa coisa de padrão que brota naturalmente, "de baixo para cima", para mim é balela. Eu me sinto representado pelas instituições que "impuseram" esse consenso. Acho que é um trabalho importante e que a anarquia não leva a lugar nenhum. Agora, é claro que o consenso não precisa ser repressivo. Acho que hoje em dia nossas instituições avançaram bastante nesse sentido, e se reconhece cada vez mais o valor das formas "erradas" de falar português. É só ver aquela polêmica recente sobre um livro didático aprovado pelo MEC que dizia "Você pode estar se perguntando: `Mas eu posso falar 'os livro'?.  Claro que pode. Mas fique atento porque, dependendo da situação, você  corre o risco de  ser vítima de preconceito linguístico. Muita gente diz o  que se deve e o  que não se deve falar e escrever, tomando as regras  estabelecidas para  a norma culta como padrão de correção de todas as  formas  linguísticas". 

"as regras  estabelecidas para  a norma culta". Mais óbvio do que isso, impossível.

Ou seja, não se trata de rebaixar outras formas de falar o português. Valorizar as variações não passa necessariamente por destruir a norma culta, como você mesmo acaba de dizer. Onde escrevi que tomo o relativo por absoluto, se só o que afirmo desde o princípio é que existe sim um consenso institucionalizado e que esse consenso "(...)pode ser um consenso idiota – aí já é uma questão de opinião(...)"? Parece que em lugar nenhum. Neguinho vem pegar no meu pé à toa...


----------



## machadinho

btonasse said:


> São pessoas e instituições com legitimidade para criar um consenso.


Quem? Nomes, por favor.


----------



## btonasse

Acabo de citar o MEC e você me pede nomes? Mas tudo bem. Talvez seja demais para um leigo como eu, mas vou tentar: ABL? Editoras?

Não estou falando nada de outro mundo. É óbvio que existe um padrão – uma norma culta – para a nossa língua, que de repente pode não cobrir todos os aspectos desta nem estar codificado... Mas existe, pombas! E que o fato dele existir não desautoriza outras formas de falar... Que mania de buscar chifre em cabeça de cavalo! Não há uma polêmica nesse post. Se existisse uma, seria mais no plano ético ("é benéfica ou perniciosa a existência e o ensino de uma norma culta?"), mas parece que há mais interesse em polemizar por polemizar, chegando ao ponto de negar que exista um padrão estabelecido e dizer aos estudantes de português que "não existe NADA errado em falar 'você' e 'te' juntos na mesma frase". Francamente...


----------



## Istriano

Já vi a mistura VOCÊ+TE nos anúncios públicos, nas campanhas do ministério da saude...
Ficamos com:

_Você sabe que eu te amo _(informal, claro)
_Você sabe que eu amo você _(neutro, claro) Totalmente de acordo com a norma culta.
_Você sabe que eu a amo_ (formal, ambíguo).

A língua falada não gosta de ambiguidade. Por isso na fala usamos _dele, dela, deles, delas, de vocês_ e não _seu_.
_Seu _se usa só como sinônimo de _teu_: ''Paulo me falou que seu carro foi roubado''. (Eu ouço e grito: _meu carro foi roubado?)

_O português de Portugal (_você + vos/vosso_), o espanhol da Argentina (_vos + te/tuyo_), o inglês (_Everybody should respect their parents_), o italiano (_gli = a loro_)
aceitou a mistura pronominal, mas os gramáticos brasileiros não. Nossa gramática vai contra o povo, e por isso muita gente odeia a língua portuguesa. Acham uma coisa alienígena.
Não é a culpa de Portugal, nem da Argentina, nem dos ingleses, nem dos italianos.


----------



## btonasse

Claro, porque o próprio MEC reconhece que há vida além da norma culta. Temos um Ministério da Educação bem progressista nesse sentido.


----------



## btonasse

Istriano said:


> Já vi a mistura VOCÊ+TE nos anúncios públicos, nas campanhas do ministério da saude...
> (Eu ouço e grito: _meu carro foi roubado?)
> _



Boa!

Falar "o carro dele foi roubado" é um erro segundo a norma culta do português? Não é uma pergunta retórica...


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

Na gramática de Cegalla, ed. 48 (2010), na seção "Emprego dos modos e tempos" (pág. 548), é perfeitamente de acordo usar o pretérito imperfeito pelo futuro do pretérito com a norma culta padrão do Português Brasileiro. E olha que é uma gramática bem tradicionalista.


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

vinsangos said:


> Obrigado pela resposta, no entanto....
> 
> Here is another case that is problematic:
> 
> if I want to say "I would like to tell you that..."...can I say "Queria lhe dizer" or is it better to simply say: "Queria dizer a você".
> 
> Obrigadão



Na gramática do Cegalla, edição 48ª (2010), na seção "Emprego dos modos e tempos", pág. 548, está perfeitamente correto usar o pretérito imperfeito pelo futuro do pretérito do indicativo. E olha que é uma gramática bem tradicionalista.

PS: Pergunto-me por que antes havia desaparecido minha postagem, e por que agora não a posso apagar.


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

btonasse said:


> Boa!
> 
> Falar "o carro dele foi roubado" é um erro segundo a norma culta do português? Não é uma pergunta retórica...



Somente se for estilístico, que sintático não o é.
"Foi roubado o carro dele." está na voz passiva analítica, com sujeito indeterminado. É tão válido quanto "Roubou-se seu carro." ou "Seu carro foi roubado.", ou mesmo "Roubaram-lhe o carro." Todas dizem a mesma coisa, e estão sintaticamente corretas. Só esta primeira que eu evitaria, há nela uma colisão do s.


----------



## nihilum

Btonasse, se estivesse a ler, veria o quanto se contradiz:

Te disse: supor um fato desse seria supor haver uma única _gramática que regrasse a língua natural
__Me disse: É fato que existe um padrão estabelecido, uma gramática normativa (...) se você me demonstrar que não existe um tal padrão institucionalizado

_Qual gramática, estabelecida quando, institucionalizada onde, por quem e para quem? Veja que estas não são perguntas "retóricas".


Te disse: Veja a pergunta inicial: qual gramática? Os citados têm manuais de redação...
_Me disse: ​referência a "gramática" pode ser compreendida por qualquer um como aquele conjunto de regras universalmente aceitas como padrão da nossa língua_

Primeiramente me diz de uma _gramática padronizada, absoluta,_ para então me dizer que por "regras da gramática (normativa)" você compreende como _tais e tais regras gramaticais_?


Te disseram: São claramente padrões relativos às instituições que os adotam.
_Lhe disse: Então tudo o que é relativo deve ser destruído__. (...) Mesmo que sejam padrões estabelecidos/adotados por instituições tão representativas como a escola?

_Percebe o que diz em _Então tudo o que é relativo deve ser destruído_? Entende o que lê e disse? Que, se destruído, seria absoluto às instituições? Ou tem o _relativo às_ por _absoluto às_?


Te disseram: Não é preciso destruir o relativo. Basta entender que o relativo é relativo, e aceitá-lo como tal. O erro aqui é pegar o relativo (...) e fazer dele absoluto (a Língua Portuguesa). (...) Quem? Nomes, por favor.
_Lhe disse: Acabo de citar o MEC e você me pede nomes? Mas tudo bem. Talvez seja demais para um leigo como eu, mas vou tentar: ABL? Editoras?_


 Reveja: "_que é seguida por instituições dos mais diversos tipos, desde canais de TV a jornais, revistas etc._" *Relativo às instituições *significa que cada uma adota um padrão próprio, seja um manual de redação como em "canais de TV a jornais, revistas, (...) editoras" ou as gramáticas de _X,_ _Y _ou_ Z_ em instituições públicas. Eis a contradição-mor: se houvesse um padrão universal e consensual para o país, absoluto, por que cada uma adotaria um manual ou "gramática" própria? Não há, pois é impossível e não necessário, e seria até _nonsense_.


_"Não estou falando nada de outro mundo. É óbvio que existe um padrão – uma norma culta – para a nossa língua, que de repente pode não cobrir todos os aspectos desta nem estar codificado... Mas existe, pombas!"

__Norma culta _é jargão da linguística para descrever os padrões da fala de pessoas com ensino superior de um país, as mesmas que usam _você_ com _te, lhe_, ao invés de _o _para _você_, e não as regras de manuais e apostilas de gramática. A tal norma culta que você tanto prega me é a *norma oculta, diglossia*... Se é fato,  se é óbvio que existe, todos queremos informações factuais: qual, quando, onde, quem?, e não impaciência, acusação de fazer polêmica, desinformação (sobre o que o MEC, a ABL fazem), etc.

Nos diga como, onde, por quem podemos adquirir essa gramática que nos é oculta.


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

Rapaz, que revolta. Desculpa-me, mas ler os teus textos faz-me ver-te a gritar aos quatro ventos o que pensas. Nossa língua, o português, é uma evolução da fala vulgar do latim; a partir daí, já seríamos tidos como inferiores pelos romanos. O português, assim como as demais línguas, é suscetível a mudanças constantemente, já que a língua é viva. Vou dialogar contigo um pouco sobre história, se me permites.

O francês é mais antigo que o português, foi substituindo o latim como língua culta a partir do século IX d.C. Nele, por exemplo, a marcação de plural é feita na pronúncia apenas com o artigo, o que soaria desagradável no português atual (imagina só: "As criança brinca lá no pátio."). Contudo, isso não era assim até a ascenção burguesa na frança pela guerra revolucionária anti-monarquista, que derrubou a nobreza e o rei. Perceba que houve uma mudança na esfera de poder, o que implica numa mudança de várias das concepções adotadas por ela. A fala culta não mais era aquela que a nobreza usava, agora repudiada, mas sim a das novas classes dominantes. E é por isso que, mesmo sendo a gramática das línguas neolatinas ocidentais bastante parecida, têm essas línguas aspectos diversos, visto que passaram por eventos históricos também diversos.

É, pois, fácil compreender que a língua culta será a tradicionalmente aceita, alterada constantemente por seja qual for a classe dominante. Se o português seguirá a mesma linha que uma ou outra língua seguiu, ou se tal variação é superior ou inferior, não cabe a ninguém determinar; que qualquer língua viva evolui é um fato que não depende do nosso consentimento para continuar a existir, tal como diz a linguística. Por outro lado, o tempo histórico é lento para nós, que vivemos por apenas uma parcela diminuta dele. É muito pouco para nos acharmos completamente certos em abandonar a norma vigente; podemos não concordar com ela, como ocorre contigo, e tentar influenciar outros para que sejam algumas de suas regras alteradas, revogadas.

Agora, porém, faço-te uma proposta. Imagina se fosses de outro estado que não São Paulo, e se se fosse decidido padronizar a pronúncia do português brasileiro a partir da fala típica de São Paulo (capital). Dentro do próprio estado haveria confusão, pensa então no resto do país como que seria. A língua não é apenas uma institucionalização, mas parte da identidade de cada um de nós, falantes de uma língua qualquer; comum, porém diversa.

Como tu, também sou contra radicalismo, mas já pensaste se ser completamente contra é o também ser? Já pensaste se, mesmo carregada de razões derrogatórias, a gramática padrão não seja uma boa maneira de um nordestino ser capaz de comunicar-se com um sulista, ou com um português, angolano, etc. Vês que tanto a rigidez normativa quanto a diversidade linguística se fazem necessárias? Apesar de serem radicalmente contrárias, o que é um tanto infantil, andam ainda assim lado a lado, matêm o equilíbrio na língua; caso contrário, ou seria uma ditadura gramatical ou um caos de diversidade irregrada.

Não tento de forma alguma fazer com que mudes teu pensamento, só que compreendas que há infinitas perspectivas a serem consideradas, e que razões não decorrem das conclusões para justificá-las, e sim que razões, assomadas, implicam as conclusões, provando-as. E, por último, que essas razões têm de ser aceitáveis, relevantes e suficientes, ou todo o argumento não passa de um sofismo. Pensa nisto.


----------



## btonasse

Eduardo Rodrigues said:


> Não tento de forma alguma fazer com que mudes teu pensamento, só que compreendas que há infinitas perspectivas a serem consideradas, e que razões não decorrem das conclusões para justificá-las, e sim que razões, assomadas, implicam as conclusões, provando-as. E, por último, que essas razões têm de ser aceitáveis, relevantes e suficientes, ou todo o argumento não passa de um sofismo. Pensa nisto.



Obrigado pela resposta paciente, fundamentada e informativa. Realmente, não se trata de extremos aqui. Aliás, em nenhum momento defendo a norma culta com unhas e dentes. Como disse aqui: "Se existisse uma [polêmica nesse post], seria mais no plano ético ("é benéfica ou perniciosa a existência e o ensino de uma norma culta?")". Só estou tentando dizer que me parece que há sim um consenso, uma língua culta, imposta por uma classe dominante, é claro, mas existente. Se é bom ou ruim, é questão de opinião, a ser discutida. E pronto. Só isso, não a defendo como única maneira correta de falar a língua. Pelo contrário, gosto da posição do MEC de reconhecer o valor dos desvios da norma culta, sem negar a existência e a função social desta. Tudo isso está aí escrito mais de uma vez. Mas quando há predisposição para polemizar e discordar por discordar, não adianta...

Nihilum, claro que meu discurso deve ter várias contradições, má escolha de palavras, falhas de estilo e quiçá até de ortografia ou sintaxe. Não pretendo ser um especialista da língua, tenho certeza de que você a conhece muito melhor do que eu. Agora, qual o sentido de me pedir obsessivamente para mostrar pra você essa suposta gramática universal? Sei lá onde tem, pô! Talvez não exista mesmo, o que não muda o fato de que há um consenso socialmente aceito/imposto (ou coisa que o valha). Na escola, você escreve "os livro" e está errado. Em um jornal, escreve "os livro" e está errado. No trabalho, escreve "os livro" em um e-mail para o seu chefe e está errado. Em qualquer livro impresso (quando não se trata de literatura), "os livro" será um erro. Isso é a coisa mais óbvia do mundo, meu deus. Se a prática da maioria das instituições de um país que lidam intimamente com a língua não formam um padrão, não sei o que a palavra "padrão" significa então.

E sinceramente: tirar todas as frases de contexto para dizer que eu me contradigo não ajuda muito (aliás, "Então tudo o que é relativo deve ser destruído" foi uma ironia). Só o que eu digo o tempo todo é: existe uma norma culta institucionalizada. Fingir que ela não existe e dizer a um debutante no estudo de português que não há _nada _de errado nos desvios da norma culta é uma irresponsabilidade. A norma existe, e, em diversos contextos do uso da língua, não seguir a norma vai estar errado sim senhor. E daí que não existe nada codificado? Que não exista um livro? E daí que minha escolha da palavra "gramática" possa ter sido errada, devido à polissemia da palavra, se repito depois (de maneira tão monótona que um revisor de estilo me mataria) que falo de um "padrão institucionalizado", que não precisa ser um objeto, um código publicado? Sinceramente, só consigo ver mesmo é má vontade e desejo de debater por debater... Chega a ser ridículo, porque no fim das contas acho que nem temos opiniões distintas sobre o assunto; valorizamos igualmente as variações e desvios da norma.

Ou seja, repito que não há polêmica. Se insisto em continuar escrevendo aqui, é para me defender de argumentos contra coisas que eu não disse (como o de ser um radical defensor da norma, "completamente contra").

Enfim, você ficaria mais contente se eu mudasse meu primeiro post e falasse que "um dilema do tradutor é conciliar a fala das pessoas e a norma culta da língua adotada por 99% das instituições para as quais ele trabalha"? Que chatice, sinceramente...


----------



## nihilum

btonasse said:


> O que você quer dizer com essa pergunta? De repente estou enganado, mas coisas como usar "você" e "te" para a mesma pessoa ou "Me diga uma coisa" são gramaticalmente incorretas.





machadinho said:


> Basta entender que o relativo é relativo, e aceitá-lo como tal. O erro aqui é pegar o *relativo* (a _Gramática Normativa_ de Fulano, Segunda Edição, recomendada para a prova do Concurso Público do Tribunal X) e fazer dele *absoluto* (a Língua Portuguesa).





Istriano said:


> O português de Portugal (_você + vos/vosso_), o espanhol da Argentina (_vos + te/tuyo_), o inglês (_Everybody should respect their parents_), o italiano (_gli = a loro_) aceitou a mistura pronominal, mas os gramáticos brasileiros não. Nossa gramática vai contra a norma culta...





nihilum said:


> _Norma culta _é jargão da linguística para descrever os padrões da fala de pessoas com ensino superior de um país, as mesmas que usam _você_ com _te, lhe_, ao invés de _o _para _você_, e não as regras de manuais e apostilas de gramática.


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

Oh, desculpa, btonasse. Acho que respondi ao post errado. Tudo aquilo que eu disse está dirigido ao *nihilum*, para que ele seja mais tolerante com opiniões contrárias às dele, sejam quais forem elas. Devo ter respondido ao teu post ao invés do dele. Não te ataquei de forma alguma, nem a ninguém. Gosto de discussões pacíficas, apenas. Não me pus a par da discussão toda entre tu e ele, a propósito.


----------



## nihilum

Estou de saída mas, Eduardo, releia o tópico e verá que tudo o que disse não pode ser dirigido a mim. Se quiser podemos nos comunicar pessoalmente.


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

Hm. Assim farei, nihilum, mas amanhã. Também estou a sair do fórum.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Eduardo Rodrigues said:


> Na gramática de Cegalla, ed. 48 (2010), na seção "Emprego dos modos e tempos" (pág. 548), é perfeitamente de acordo usar o pretérito imperfeito pelo futuro do pretérito com a norma culta padrão do Português Brasileiro. E olha que é uma gramática bem tradicionalista.



Posso ter um exemplo por favor, tudo se mistura na minha mente...


----------



## btonasse

Mensagem privada enviada.


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

Claro que sim, SãoEnrique.
A propósito, o número da página da seção "Emprego dos modos e tempos" é 584; parece-me que eu inverti sem querer... acontece.
Na alínea "c" do pretérito imperfeito do indicativo (pág. 585), está dito exatamente assim:

c) Usa-se pelo presente para exprimir, com modéstia e polidez, um desejo, um pedido:
_Gostava _de saber se você vem.
Eu _queria_ ter apenas a metade da fortuna dele.


----------



## nick1990

btonasse said:


> [...]há sim um consenso, uma língua culta, imposta por uma classe dominante, é claro, mas existente.


-- Mas consenso « imposto » é consenso ?
-- Por exemplo: uma assembléia com 10 membros decidiu « por consenso » a favor de uma determinada medida. Foram 9 votos contra e 1 voto a favor.
-- A favor? Mas não foram 9 contra?
-- É que o membro da assembleia que votou a favor estava « armado » ! Ele ameaçou os que votaram contra. A decisão final foi, pois, consensual.
-- Entendi !


----------



## btonasse

nicolai.rostov said:


> -- Mas consenso « imposto » é consenso ?
> -- Por exemplo: uma assembléia com 10 membros decidiu « por consenso » a favor de uma determinada medida. Foram 9 votos contra e 1 voto a favor.
> -- A favor? Mas não foram 9 contra?
> -- É que o membro da assembleia que votou a favor estava « armado » ! Ele ameaçou os que votaram contra. A decisão final foi, pois, consensual.
> -- Entendi !



Bom, aí já entramos na questão verdadeiramente interessante. Qual a representatividade e legitimidade desse consenso? Quais os benefícios da preservação de uma norma culta cujas origens são elitistas e impostas de maneira antidemocrática?

Na minha opinião, acho que hoje em dia estamos conseguindo ultrapassar a questão de "língua do dominador X língua do dominado". Não creio que a sua comparação se aplique, porque não vejo realmente uma tendência ao conflito, e sim uma tendência à conciliação. Instituições respeitadas, que gozam de grande legitimidade (lembrando que vivemos em uma democracia, e, pelo menos em teoria, deveríamos nos sentir representados por nosso MEC) defendem sim a norma culta da língua, mas reconhecem o valor e o lugar das variações e dos "erros" (ver o post acima onde citei o livro didático aprovado pelo MEC). Além do mais, se se trata de um quadro como o que você descreve, onde está a grande mobilização social a favor da destruição desse "consenso" supostamente tão opressor?

Enfim, creio no valor e na importância social de uma norma culta, desse certo padrão que, apesar de não codificado (parece não estar codificado, já que gerei tanta polêmica) paira por aí, nas práticas de linguagem de diversas instituições. Um padrão favorece a mútua compreensão quando tudo mais falha e favorece a coesão social. E acredito que o lado ruim de tudo isso (opressão da maneira de falar da massa pelas elites, homogeneização cultural e eliminação de minorias linguísticas etc) já está ficando no passado. O padrão pode existir sem ser opressor. E, claro, pode se transformar ao longo do tempo, para dar conta de novas realidades.

Para dar um exemplo mais extremo (relações entre línguas, e não de variações dentro de uma língua) e também para comparar com outras línguas: já foi-se o tempo em que se usava a língua francesa para construir uma nação e eliminar todo tipo de particularidade local; já foi-se o tempo em que falar catalão ou basco era crime na Espanha. As línguas locais nesses países passam por um momento de revalorização e esforço no sentido de sua preservação. Nem por isso o francês e o castelhano deixam de ser a (ou uma das) língua nacional desses países. O caso alemão é ainda mais interessante: se não me engano, o padrão da língua alemã não está identificado a nenhuma fala local. Ou seja, o Hochdeutsch só existe de verdade na escola, na TV, nos jornais etc. É o que permite que alguém de Hanover e um suíço se entendam sem ter que recorrer ao inglês. Será mesmo uma coisa tããaaao horrível assim que o padrão seja muito mais próximo da fala de Hanover do que da fala de Lucerna?

Claro, ainda existe no mundo inteiro particularidades locais que morrem, mas a culpa não é do padrão. O local e o padrão podem coexistir, cada um contribuindo à sua maneira para a vida cultural de um país.


----------



## Istriano

Na Noruega todo mundo fala o seu dialeto local, e todo mundo se entende.
Quanto à norma escrita, há duas línguas escritas (bokmål e nynorsk), e nas duas há 3 subnormas (a radical, a conservadora, e a neutra), o aluno pode escolher, se quiser escrever o norueguês à moda norueguesa popular pode, se quiser escrever o norueguês à moda dano-norueguesa conservadora pode...No Brasil, os gramáticos ainda consideram formas brasileiras (_me chamo, fui na padaria_, _mataram ele_) como ''uma coisa feia, desamor à língua-pátria'' blablabla. Deveria haver mais variação, se o aluno quiser escrever à moda tupiniquim, tudo bem, se quiser escrever à moda lusitana (_chamar-no-lo-ia, não te vou dizer, mataram-no_) tudo bem. Ninguém está falando em proibir a gramática tradicional. A norma culta deveria aceitar as formas brasileiras também, e não apenas as lusitanas. Na Noruega você tem jornais (como Aftenposten) que usam a língua conservadora dano-norueguesa, e os jornais (como Dagbladet, Dagsavisen) que usam a língua norueguesa popular, bem diferente da língua danesa. O fato de existirem seis (sub)normas de escrever a língua noruegesa formal não criou bagunça nenhuma por lá, mas contribuiu para a tolerância linguística.

Os argentinos valorizam muito sua forma de usar a língua espanhola. Não a veem como uma aberração, mas sim como uma parte de sua identidade.
Nunca ouvi um argentino dizer ''hablamos muy mal el español''. Não há Pasquales de plantão corrigindo as pessoas, falando mal dos usos argentinos (como o _voseo _e o desuso do _pretérito perfecto compuesto_), e impondo os usos de Madri.


----------



## btonasse

Istriano said:


> Na Noruega todo mundo fala o seu dialeto local, e todo mundo se entende.
> Quanto à norma escrita, há duas línguas escritas (bokmål e nynorsk), e nas duas há 3 subnormas (a radical, a conservadora, e a neutra), o aluno pode escolher, se quiser escrever o norueguês à moda norueguesa popular pode, se quiser escrever o norueguês à moda dano-norueguesa conservadora pode...No Brasil, os gramáticos ainda consideram formas brasileiras (_me chamo, fui na padaria_, _mataram ele_) como ''uma coisa feia, desamor à língua-pátria'' blablabla. Deveria haver mais variação, se o aluno quiser escrever à moda tupiniquim, tudo bem, se quiser escrever à moda lusitana (chamar-no-lo-ia, não te vou dizer, matarm-no) tudo bem. Ninguém está falando em proibir a gramática tradicional. A norma culta deveria aceitar as formas brasileiras também, e não apenas as lusitanas. Na Noruega você tem jornais (como Aftenposten) usando a língua conservadora dano-norueguesa, e os jornais (como Dagbladet, Dagsavisen) usando a língua norueguesa popular.



Isso é realmente uma solução interessante, Istriano. Será que caminhamos na mesma direção? Gosto de pensar que sim. Até porque no mundo lusófono todo mundo já se entende relativamente bem.

No caso alemão, duvido que um berlinense entenda dois suíços conversando no seu dialeto, o que complica mais a coisa. Se bem que você está falando da língua escrita... Enfim, aí já não sei.


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

Imagina como seria um caos para o estudante estrangeiro que quisesse aprender o português brasileiro e não houvesse um padrão; se houvesse, ao invés disso, incontáveis diferenças semântico-sintáticas em qualquer coisa que ele aprendesse. "Em SP se diz dessa forma, só que em PE já se diz assim, como em MG é dessa forma...". Seria impossível comunicar-se com qualquer um de maneira completamente compreensível. Toda língua tem, dentro de dialetos, uma forma coloquial, menos cuidada, um pouco mais flexível quanto ao rigor gramatical; contudo também tem uma forma padrão, que é aceita não apenas pelas grandes universidades do país, mas pela comunidade internacional.

Em qualquer curso de inglês, espanhol, alemão, se é ministrado tanto o informal – para situações comuns, como ir comprar uma passagem de metrô, conversar com amigos – quanto a modalidade padrão – para outras que exigiriam maior responsabilidade linguística, como apresentar um seminário ou ir a uma entrevista de emprego. Ambas fazem parte do currículo por que são necessárias; ninguém usaria norma culta em uma boate, nem informalidades ao discutir a situação da zona do euro no último semestre. A linguagem é versátil, e se adequa de acordo com as exigências do meio.

Qualquer um que não a veja dessa maneira está sujeito a passar por superficial ou arrogante. Afinal, língua não é uma maneira apenas de se comunicar, mas de ser aceito dentro de um certo grupo social, deixar uma certa impressão positiva, ser agradável para outros e para si, não importa se para comentar sobre o jogo de ontem ou para falar da música barroca espanhola.


----------



## btonasse

É verdade, ainda tem esse aspecto. Como funciona o ensino de norueguês para estrangeiros, Istriano? Aprende-se todas as normas ou privilegia-se uma?


----------



## nihilum

Eduardo Rodrigues said:


> Seria impossível comunicar-se com qualquer um de maneira completamente compreensível. Toda língua tem, dentro de dialetos, uma forma coloquial, menos cuidada, um pouco mais flexível quanto ao rigor gramatical; contudo também tem uma forma padrão, que é aceita não apenas pelas grandes universidades do país, mas pela comunidade internacional.



Que há de factual nisso? Faça esta pergunta a si e nos responda: qual padrão aceito por qual comunidade internacional em qual realidade?



Eduardo Rodrigues said:


> Imagina como seria um caos para o estudante estrangeiro que quisesse aprender o português brasileiro e não houvesse um padrão; se houvesse, ao invés disso, incontáveis diferenças semântico-sintáticas em qualquer coisa que ele aprendesse. "Em SP se diz dessa forma, só que em PE já se diz assim, como em MG é dessa forma...".



A questão é outra, é a de dizer: há um "padrão", e esse "padrão" é a "norma culta", e se diz assim em tal e em tal região e por tal e tal classe, mas é gramaticalmente incorreto, ou errado; a "norma culta" não é a norma culta, nem variantes o-que-forletais.
_E o estrangeiro questiona o (professor) nativo: por que é errado se todos dizem? Então se responde: por que o brasileiro não sabe falar português, é semianalfabeto, essa é a tradição, o padrão é este, porque é o certo, etc._

 Não há padrão, e esse padrão não é a norma culta real, aquela que é seguida por falantes cultos de todas as regiões. 

Instituições públicas e privadas têm cada uma um próprio padrão e que deve ser empregado por seus funcionários e aspirantes. E esses padrões, que são plurais e particulares, não fazem um padrão singular, uma norma geral e culta.


----------



## machadinho

E convenhamos: às vezes, frases conforme o suposto padrão ficam bem *feias* para ouvidos brasileiros,
como na pergunta do SãoEnrique: vi-te na rua soa mal.

_Mas como pode o padrão soar mal?_¹

¹Me respondam satisfatoriamente esse pergunta e me dou por satisfeito neste debate.


----------



## btonasse

nihilum said:


> Instituições públicas e privadas têm cada uma um próprio padrão e que deve ser empregado por seus funcionários e aspirantes. E esses padrões, que são plurais, não fazem um padrão singular, uma norma culta.



Agora vou fazer a mesma coisa que você: quero nomes. Cite por favor uma instituição no mundo lusófono que não reconheça que "Me dá um cigarro", "Você falou comigo, mas eu não te respondi", "os livro" etc etc etc são erros gramaticais; uma escola de português cujo livro didático não reconheça esses erros; um jornal cujo manual de redação que não reconheça que "os livro são bons" é um erro segundo a norma culta. 

Acho que o seu problema é achar que todo padrão é opressor só por existir. "_Então se responde: por que o brasileiro não sabe falar português, é  semianalfabeto, essa é a tradição, o padrão é este, porque é o certo,  etc."_ Que instituição no mundo defende isso? Se alguns professores falam isso, o que isso tem a ver com o universo institucional? O padrão existe sim, embora pode que não abarque tudo e não esteja codificado. Na boa, creio que o tópico já passou para questões mais interessantes do que essa discussão vazia em torno de um fenômeno tão óbvio que todos temos contato com ele diariamente. Não me interessa ficar dando voltas ao redor de palavras, revirando à exaustão o significado de termos como "gramática", "norma culta" etc para poder manter a discussão viva... Sinceramente, seus posts nesse tópico já não me interessam, até porque você não respondeu minha mensagem privada na qual te pedi que me explicasse melhor a sua crítica.

Boa noite e feliz Páscoa a todos!


----------



## btonasse

machadinho said:


> E convenhamos: às vezes, frases conforme o suposto padrão ficam bem *feias* para ouvidos brasileiros,
> como na pergunta do SãoEnrique: vi-te na rua soa mal.
> 
> _Mas como pode o padrão soar mal?_¹
> 
> ¹Me respondam satisfatoriamente esse pergunta e me dou por satisfeito neste debate.



Pois é. Às vezes soa mal mesmo. Mais uma vez, não se trata de achar que o padrão é o único correto e o melhor. É só isso: um padrão. Não há juízo de valor aí.

Muitas vezes soa mal mesmo. Sinal de que talvez o padrão tenha que mudar para refletir melhor a realidade da língua. Mas por favor, tudo isso já foi escrito nos posts anteriores. A "polêmica" aqui é se o padrão EXISTE ou não...


----------



## nihilum

E responderei. Porém, suas intenções não são outras?


----------



## btonasse

nihilum said:


> E responderei. Porém, suas intenções não são outras?



Pois é. Foi mais forte do que eu. Sinto muito por ter dito uma coisa e feito outra.


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

Meu caro nihilum, fatos incontestáveis não existem; ou melhor, não fora de contextos matemáticos ou filosóficos. Conversar sobre língua é lidar com razões subjetivas, perspectivas; coisas que seriam aceitáveis ou possíveis. Quando disse que seria complicado para alunos estrangeiros aprender todas as formas regionais nos campos sintático-semânticos de uma língua, eu antes me imaginei como tal estudante. Ou seja, de maneira menos abstrata: eu sou um brasileiro, criança, e eu quero aprender inglês britânico; por que gosto do país, cultura, motivos quaisquer. Agora adolescente, já aprendi inglês muito bem, falo fluentemente, penso em língua inglesa, certo. Será que, para isso, eu precisei aprender todos os dialetos do Reino Unido. Para aprender uma língua estrangeira, eu precisaria me restringir a aprender uma modalidade padrão de língua inglesa britânica e, talvez, algumas variações regionais de onde eu possivelmente gostaria de ir. Talvez por que, em qualquer lugar do Reino Unido, se entenda o inglês falado na Inglaterra, seja na Escócia, Gales, Irlanda do Norte ou República Irlandesa; supostamente, visto que também possuem suas respectivas influências locais, mesmo pertencendo estes países à esfera anglófona de línguas.

Eu não consigo entender como não haveria um padrão numa língua. Por que se ensinariam então gramática e literatura senão para desenvolver a competência linguística dos alunos. Se não houvesse padrão, como seriam corrigidas provas de redação, já que não haveria nenhuma diretriz de correção ortográfica, sintática, semântica. Se apenas o sentido importasse, não haveria as outras partes da gramática de uma língua; no entanto, elas existem, e não cabe a nós gostar ou desgostar, por que são fatos. Elas existem em qualquer língua, são resultado do decorrer dos séculos, uma vez que entender um português quinhentista não é tarefa fácil quinhentos anos depois. O português mudou, muda e continua a mudar. A gramática também. Por isso que digo, foi alterada, mas não deixou de existir. O padrão é a lógica da língua; a gramática reúne esse padrão. E isso não é nada de outro mundo, toda língua tem sua lógica, mesmo que nem toda língua tenha uma gramática.

Ao longo da história, várias línguas surgiram e desapareceram, deixando quase que nenhum vestígio de sua existência. Algumas línguas tribais norte-americanas, africanas, eslavas, por serem faladas por um número pequeníssimo de pessoas não têm gramática. São línguas que, quando deixarem de ser faladas, não deixarão nada para ser estudado pela posteridade. Não contribuirão com a história. O português possui uma gramática, e ela ficará na história. A língua pode ser alterada, mas seus registros permanecem. Essa é outra função da gramática. Do padrão. Que existe.


----------



## nihilum

Eduardo, sem pedantismo,

A diretriz de correção ortográfica é a adotada no decreto nº 6585, de 29 de setembro de 2008. Pelo menos é o que se espera. Cada instituição adota um manual ou gramática particular. Gramática por metonímia.


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

Pois bem, não foi bem isso que eu quis dizer, mas é bom saber. Faço vestibular este ano para direito, pode ser um dia a questão da minha prova.
Agora sem sarcasmo, nihilum, você quer mesmo discutir ou apenas deturpar a ideia original do argumento dos outros? A falsa representação da posição do outro argumentador é um sofisma, e nenhum deles serve como argumento válido, meu caro. Até agora, não desconstruí nenhum dos seus, pois não?


----------



## nihilum

Há desinformação em seu _discurso_ e, posso dizer, é desinformante que você os exponha como se fosse, como diz, um perspectiva. Veja que não há aqui argumentos ou sofismas, eu mesmo ou você nem sequer fizemos uso de silogismos para que nos possamos arrogar argumentos e, pasmem, sofismas. Mas há vieses por sua parte: o emprego de língua, gramática, norma culta, sem propriedade. E lhe questiono o que há de factual, o que pode se consultado. Nosso exemplo: Qual padrão? Não há, não é? Tal padrão é um _quê _que é definido pela própria idiossincrasia do falante, que confunde (livro de) gramática da língua com gramática(s) da língua, norma particular com norma culta, e reproduz isso e outros vieses como fatos. E ai de quem questioná-lo!


----------



## Istriano

btonasse said:


> É verdade, ainda tem esse aspecto. Como funciona o ensino de norueguês para estrangeiros, Istriano? Aprende-se todas as normas ou privilegia-se uma?


Os imigrantes aprendem o dialeto local.  Os cursos de norueguês são uma coisa rara fora da Noruega, normalmente as pessoas vão pra lá só falando inglês (que é falado por todos os noruegueses), e depois se viram.
Foi o que uma amiga minha me falou. Ela mora perto de Oslo.

O inglês que me foi ensinado, foi um inglês americano bem coloquial, nada de _whom, it is I, better than I _ou _I shall._
Hoje em dia, nos EUA, até nas entrevistas de trabalho, te olharão mal se você não usar a língua coloquial. _Whom, It is I, I shall,_ não dá. Nos EUA, a língua formal transmite um ar de arrogância e não de sofisticação.
É coisa antiga, usada na Bíblia e na linguagem jurídica, mas não na comunicação do dia-a-dia.
Nos EUA, a linguagem de novela é usada até nas situações formais.
No Brasil, não, pois é um país de contrastes: falar/escrever como falamos é feio, falar/escrever como não falamos é chiquésimo. (Na verdade, não é chique e sim: muito falso).
Nos EUA, nem ensinam mais gramática na escola. E têm razão, a gramática da língua nativa não se ensina. Ela é adquirida naturalmente.


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

Parece que a única coisa que consigo a discutir contigo é stress. Pois muito bem, façamos assim: Já que tens tanta razão, limito-me a esperar a nova revolução linguística no Brasil; enquanto isso, você apresenta essas propostas tão paradoxais e polissêmicas a público um pouco maior que alguns em um fórum de línguas. Eu mesmo me recuso a dar continuidade a uma discussão que se tem mostrado improdutiva.


----------



## nihilum

Razão em quê? Que revolução? Se estou lhe causando _stress_, lhe digo que são seus olhos. Você poderia perguntar ou pesquisar por que e em que seu _discurso _é desinformante, mas não vou lhe cobrar humildade para tal. Não há discussão aqui.


----------



## machadinho

O que me cansa mesmo é esse tom *legalista*, *jurídico*,* bacharelesco* da maneira como os brasileiros são obrigados a pensar a própria língua. _Leis, normas, regras, errado!_ 

Seria tão melhor, mas tão melhor, se a gente tentasse pensar em termos de bonito, agradável, leve, fluido, elevado, comovente, engraçado! Seria mais autêntico.


----------



## Istriano

> O que é preciso é achar o equilíbrio, in­clusive nas diferenças de  registro: um adolescente não pode empregar com os avós os mesmos termos  que utiliza nas baladas com sua turma.


Ué, claro que pode! Não podemos usar a língua familiar dentro da própria família? O autor do artigo viajou geral. 




> Os candidatos, em especial Dilma Rous­seff, afundaram-se em anacolutos,  solecismas, frases inconclusas e erros gra­maticais. Dois homens e duas  mulheres cujo ofício pú­blico exige a formulação clara de pro­postas  concretas e princípios abstratos falharam todos, em maior ou menor  medida, no uso de uma ferramenta bási­ca: a linguagem. Será a língua  portu­guesa tão complexa a ponto de enredar aqueles que se propõem a  dominá-la?


  Não estou gostando do tom. http://www.methodus.com.br/artigo/533/falar-e-escrever-bem-rumo-a-vitoria.html


----------



## Istriano

machadinho said:


> O que me cansa mesmo é esse tom *legalista*, *jurídico*,* bacharelesco* da maneira como os brasileiros são obrigados a pensar a própria língua. _Leis, normas, regras, errado!_
> 
> Seria tão melhor, mas tão melhor, se a gente tentasse pensar em termos de bonito, agradável, leve, fluido, elevado, comovente, engraçado! Seria mais autêntico.



Isso mesmo, prefiro falar bonito.  Não deveríamos burocratizar a língua.


----------



## nihilum

Interessante é o daltonismo.

Nesse caso do MEC se disse sobre a possibilidade de _preconceito_ pelos aduladores da norma culta (em linguística) contra o falante que não marca o plural redudantemente, fazendo somente uso de artigos, pronomes e numerais: os livro, meus livro, dois livro.

Disso confundem as regrinhas que aprendem em manuais e cursinhos, ou a gramática de tal autor que se diz tradicionalista e é usada ou não em algum lugar, com a norma culta e põem tudo no mesmo saco: variantes, norma culta, senso crítico.


----------



## Istriano

A noção da língua culta varia de acordo com a região. Tenho uma conhecida (paulistana, professora universitária) que fala: os livro, as pessoa...
Mesmo assim, ela fica meio ''estressada'' quando fala comigo, pois não  gosta de ''baianismos'' (como ela chama) como o gerúndio reduzido _(falano), _o não uso do artigo (_o amigo de Maria_),_ ou_ o uso dos verbos_ botar _ou _saltar (do ônibus)...Eu: ''Bote isso aqui''. Ela: __''Quem bota é galinha_''. Sempre zoando com o meu dialeto, e sempre falando _os livro, as pessoa..._ Isso se chama de miopia.

*Tendência
Linguistas no paiol dos gramáticos*


> O português brasileiro é francamente proclítico ("Me dá um dinheiro").  Bagno, como numerosos outros estudiosos, não vê nenhum problema em  aceitar oficialmente esta regra (que Cunha e Cintra, aliás, também  "aceitam" em sua gramática, mas ninguém percebe).



http://revistalingua.uol.com.br/textos/78/linguistas-no-paiol-dos-gramaticos-255356-1.asp


----------



## nihilum

Um tio paterno, professor universitário de psicologia do trabalho, ao corrigir as provas dos alunos, queria reprovar um aluno angolano por _escrever errado, _fora da _norma culta. _O aluno alegou escrever em português angolano, e, ao lhe dizer que o aluno estava de fato escrevendo com a sintaxe e a ortografia usada em Angola na época, ele quis me negar dizendo não haver mais de uma ortografia na _norma culta _(aquela com qual ele estava se preparando para ser diplomata) ou português angolano. E outros gênios queriam fazer o mesmo com os alunos estrangeiros.


----------



## patriota

Istriano said:


> _Eu: ''Bote isso aqui''. Ela: __''Quem bota é galinha_''. Sempre zoando com o meu dialeto



Esse uso do verbo botar é muito comum em São Paulo entre pessoas das mais diferentes origens. A rabugice dela, nesse caso, não teve nada a ver com seu estado.


----------



## nihilum

Istriano said:


> _*Te chamo depois*_. não aparece na língua formal escrita (porque nos ensinam que  ''é feio começar a frase com um clítico''), mas coisas como * que refere-se, que trata-se *sim, cada vez mais. (Até virou uma moda no Jornal nacional da Globo).



Googlei _que trata-se _para o portal G1 e obtive o resultado de 1540 cultíssimas ocorrências, _site:g1... "que trata-se"_


----------



## SãoEnrique

Não deve ser "_que se refere_" normalmente?


----------



## patriota

SãoEnrique said:


> Não deve ser "_que se refere_" normalmente?



Sim, ele disse _cultíssimas_ com ironia. "Que refere-se" é uma hipercorreção.


----------



## btonasse

machadinho said:


> O que me cansa mesmo é esse tom *legalista*, *jurídico*,* bacharelesco* da maneira como os brasileiros são obrigados a pensar a própria língua. _Leis, normas, regras, errado!_
> 
> Seria tão melhor, mas tão melhor, se a gente tentasse pensar em termos de bonito, agradável, leve, fluido, elevado, comovente, engraçado! Seria mais autêntico.



Para mim isso é um libertarismo vazio, assim como um binarismo  desnecessário. Claro que podemos pensar - e pensamos! - em termos de "bonito, agradável, leve, fluido, elevado, comovente, engraçado". Nem por isso precisamos negar as "_Leis, normas, regras, errado_".  São duas facetas da língua, usadas em contextos distintos, sem que uma  incomode a outra. Não existe nesse tópico em nenhum momento a defesa de  uma "maneira como os brasileiros são obrigados a pensar a própria  língua." Estou tentando justamente (e)levar a discussão para a questão de  um suposto valor e utilidade da norma, seus prós e contras... 



Istriano said:


> O português brasileiro é francamente proclítico ("Me dá um dinheiro").   Bagno, como numerosos outros estudiosos, não vê nenhum problema em   aceitar oficialmente esta regra (que Cunha e Cintra, aliás, também   "aceitam" em sua gramática, mas ninguém percebe).



Obrigado por, enfim, realmente contribuir à discussão com fatos e argumentos, em vez de simplesmente martelar afirmações e academicismos. Realmente, começo a ver que há muito menos consenso em torno do padrão do que imaginava. Agora, isso seria a prova de que um padrão não existe ou que ele está no meio de um processo de adaptação? Enfim, toda a minha cisma com essa história é a negação vazia da existência de um padrão, que leva a afirmações como "um estudante de português que entra nesse fórum tem que pensar que não há nada de errado com [inserir transgressão da norma culta aqui]". Isso é irresponsável, além de incorreto. Não é porque um fenômeno ou realidade não nos agrada que ele não existe. Para discordar de uma coisa não é preciso negar sua existência.



nihilum said:


> (...) o emprego de língua, gramática, norma  culta, sem propriedade. E lhe questiono o que há de factual, o que pode  se consultado. Nosso exemplo: Qual padrão? Não há, não é? Tal padrão é  um _quê _que é definido pela própria idiossincrasia do falante,  que confunde (livro de) gramática da língua com gramática(s) da língua,  norma particular com norma culta, e reproduz isso e outros vieses como  fatos. E ai de quem questioná-lo!



Engraçado é que, em um tópico onde pessoas defendem a maneira de falar das pessoas sem a opressão de um padrão, você começou toda essa discussão por causa do "emprego sem propriedade" da palavra "gramática", usando um discurso acadêmico para demonstrar a minha incorreção, insistindo no fato de que se trata de um termo polissêmico e plural, após exaustiva análise da coitada da palavra (e de outros conceitos) com uma linguagem de especialista. Isso quando minha frase inocente teria sido compreendida perfeitamente por qualquer falante de português, e a mensagem seria transmitida. Ou seja, a maneira de falar do povo é intocável mas a falta de rigor científico no discurso não... Que irônico, não?

Na prática cotidiana da língua "Norma culta", "gramática" e outros termos como esses são usados todos os dias como referência a um conjunto de regras institucionalizado, padronizado, e todos se entendem perfeitamente. Numa dimensão científica, esses termos são mesmo relativizados, o que não muda o fato de que existem e são utilizados de uma determinada maneira para falar desse já famigerado "padrão". Quanto tempo vamos perder combatendo em torno de obviedades científicas inúteis que não contribuem em nada à discussão?

Uma vez mais obrigado ao Istriano por contribuir com um pouco de bom senso e informação (já aprendi bastante discutindo com você, ainda que discordando) a esse tópico.


***
Por fim, vocês todos citam o tempo todo exemplo de pessoas que reprimem a maneira de falar dos outros (o caso do professor de português e o aluno angolano, o da paulistana e o baiano etc). Gente, e isso é lá culpa do padrão? A faca é culpada de um homícidio por arma branca?

Volto ao texto do livro didático aprovado pelo MEC: "Você pode estar se perguntando: `Mas eu posso falar 'os livro'?.  Claro  que pode. Mas fique atento porque, dependendo da situação, você  corre o  risco de  ser vítima de preconceito linguístico. Muita gente diz o  que  se deve e o  que não se deve falar e escrever, tomando *as regras   estabelecidas para  a norma culta* como padrão de correção de todas as   formas  linguísticas". Ele resume perfeitamente a minha posição. Não nega que existam "regras estabelecidas para a norma culta" nem defendem essas regras como o ó do borogodó.


----------



## btonasse

http://cvc.instituto-camoes.pt/cpp/acessibilidade/capitulo1_2.html

"Todas  as variedades nacionais de uma língua possuem a sua norma-padrão  de que a  escola é especial depositária. No Português Europeu  considera-se que o dialecto  da região que abrange Lisboa e Coimbra tem o  estatuto de norma-padrão. No Brasil aceita-se como norma-padrão a fala  do Rio e  de S. Paulo."

"Os diferentes usos  que fazemos de uma língua no interior da sociedade  em que vivemos (como a nossa  comunicação interpessoal, a utilização nos  meios de comunicação social, o  ensino e o uso da língua na escola)  obrigam ao estabelecimento de normas de  conduta linguística que  evitarão, entre outros aspectos, que a variação se  acentue e dificulte a  intercompreensão. A existência de tais normas – que  constituem no seu todo o que genericamente se denomina a norma-padrão (...)"

Meu desconhecimento da realidade de outros países lusófonos me fez crer que havia um certo padrão geralmente aceito em todo o mundo lusófono. No entanto, estive quase sempre falando do Brasil nesse tópico, e aí está um artigo que corrobora um pouco com o que venho dizendo.


----------



## nihilum

Qual a sua leitura de _as regras estabelecidas para a norma culta_?

_as regras estabelecidas paras as normas relativas às instituições que têm as próprias gramáticas particulares de autores tais?_


----------



## btonasse

nihilum said:


> Qual a sua leitura de _as regras estabelecidas para a norma culta_?
> 
> _as regras estabelecidas paras as normas relativas às instituições que têm as próprias gramáticas particulares de autores tais?_



Tenho medo de responder a essa pergunta (tenho medo de réplicas que tomam uma única frase do que disse como ponto de partida), mas sei lá... As regras que todos aprendemos na escola? É a primeira coisa que me vem à mente...

"Todas  as variedades nacionais de uma língua possuem a sua norma-padrão  de que a  escola é especial depositária."


----------



## machadinho

nihilum said:


> Googlei _que trata-se _para o portal G1 e obtive o resultado de 1540 cultíssimas ocorrências, _site:g1... "que trata-se"_





patriota said:


> Sim, ele disse _cultíssimas_ com ironia. "Que refere-se" é uma hipercorreção.


Adoro discutir exemplos como que refere-se, pois são casos em que a língua *falada* vence a norma culta!
Quando o Istriano diz que expressões como que refere-se são aberrações, ele *não* está defendendo a norma culta. Mas a língua falada.

Na norma culta, não há nada intrinsicamente errado com que refere-se ou que trata-se. Na norma culta, depende do *contexto*. A tal *Sagrada Regra da Atração* é, em geral, ridiculamente empregada de maneira cega. É uma regra fácil, automática. Mas na verdade, segundo a norma culta, a tal atração só deveria acontencer em orações subordinadas *adjetivas*! Alguns exemplos tirados de *Machade de Assis* e *Eça de Queirós*, em que *não* ocorre atração. Leem pelo menos o exemplo 3, que é similar às 1540 ocorrências naquele jornal lá.



> Machado:
> 
> 
> Ocupara-se tanto com a cabeça *que esquecera-se* de que tinha um coração dentro do peito. (Machado de Assis, _Contos Fluminenses_)
> Agora não há mais *que levá-la* a grandes pernadas, capítulo sobre capítulo, pouca emenda, pouca reflexão, tudo em resumo. (Machado de Assis, _Dom Casmurro_)
> Nota *que tratava-se* justamente de um crédito do Ministério da Marinha (Machado de Assis, _Quincas Borba_)
> 
> Eça:
> 
> 
> E achava *que destruir-lhes* a paz domestica era acto meritório (Eça de Queirós, _Os Maias_)
> Tinha visitas no consultório—ordinariamente bacharéis, seus contemporâneos, *que sabendo-o  rico*  o consideravam gratuito, e lá entravam, murchos e com má cara, a   contar a velha e mal disfarçada história de ternuras funestas. (idem)


A ênclise aqui é permitida pela norma culta porque as orações *não* são adjetivas.
_Por favor, não me digam que Machado e Eça erraram! Nem que foi hipercorreção!_ 

Norma culta:
O pão que *me* deram está dormido.  (atração->próclise: oração subordinada *adjetiva* restritiva)
Acho que deram*-me* pão dormido.  (não-atração->ênclise: oração subordinada *substantiva* objetiva direta)
O nome que *se* refere ao padre tem cinco letras. 
Creio que refere*-se* ao padre. 

Agora a observação realmente interessante: No português brasileiro, nós *detestamos* ênclise. A próclise é mais bonita mesmo quando é permitido ênclise depois de que como nos exemplos acima. Nosso ouvido prefere a próclise.
A língua falada vence a norma culta mesmo para os defensores da norma culta.
Nos casos acima, a *norma culta* é uma* aberração.*


----------



## Vanda

Os estrangeiros podem notar como é difícil e tênue a linha que separa a norma culta da língua usada/falada para nós brasileiros pelos nossos exemplos acima. A gente tem que decorar um monte de regras que parecem ter sido tiradas da cartola do mágico só pra nos azucrinar, mas, na fala, a gente se rebela e põe tudo na próclise. Nossa ojeriza à ênclise beira à histeria, mas somos obrigados a ficar consultando as ''benditas'' exceções quando precisamos escrever na língua formal. 
E Machadinho, você _tá_ careca de saber que o Machadão é meu guru, portanto o que vou dizer é simplesmente uma especulação, já que  ''sou doida com este neguinho''(Chico Anízio); eu acho que ele ou se esqueceu, ou foi lapsus linguae _canetae_ mesmo naqueles exemplos que vocês acharam ou na época dele esta maldita bendita regra não se aplicava. O Jazyk deve saber, o danado sabe tudo das línguas latinas e históricas.

Como o Eça também usou a ênclise no mesmo tipo de frase, quero crer que na épcoa deles a regra em vigor fosse essa.


----------



## machadinho

Se o padrão dos nossos vestibulares, jornais, concursos públicos e editoras *não* descreve ou explica (i) a língua usada pelos brasileiros (vi-te na rua?), nem (2) a língua dos maiores romancistas da Língua Portuguesa (nota que tratava-se?), não vejo o menor motivo para dizer que o tal padrão é o Padrão da Língua exceto por imposição, motivada por política de exclusão etc.


----------



## SãoEnrique

machadinho said:


> Norma culta:
> O pão que *me* deram está dormido.  (atração->próclise: oração subordinada *adjetiva* restritiva)
> Acho que deram*-me* pão dormido.  (não-atração->ênclise: oração subordinada *substantiva* objetiva direta)
> O nome que *se* refere ao padre tem cinco letras.
> Creio que refere*-se* ao padre.
> 
> Agora a observação realmente interessante: No português brasileiro, nós *detestamos* ênclise. A próclise é mais bonita mesmo quando é permitido ênclise depois de que como nos exemplos acima. Nosso ouvido prefere a próclise.
> A língua falada vence a norma culta mesmo para os defensores da norma culta.
> Nos casos acima, a *norma culta* é uma* aberração.*



Na _segunda_ e na _ultima_ frase, quando há um verbo como "_crer_" ou "_achar_" que dão um suposição, dúvida, o pronome não está atraído para "_que_"?

Não digo que a sua explicação está má, não se importe mas não entendo bem isto Sempre aprendi que com a palavra "que" o pronome estava atraído antes o verbo...

_P.S: Também gosto muito da próclise_


----------



## Vanda

Para não o confundir, Enrique, fique com a regra que aprendeu: *que é palavra atrativa e vai puxar o pronome.* Depois que você aprender isso, vai poder (como sempre dizia meu professor da  LP) você pode errar à vontade. OU como diz um dos meus poetas-mor: ''Há que apenas saber errar bem seu idioma.''


----------



## btonasse

Vanda said:


> Para não o confundir você, Enrique, fique com a regra que aprendeu: *que é palavra atrativa e vai puxar o pronome.* Depois que você aprender isso, vai poder (como sempre dizia meu professor da  LP) você pode errar à vontade. OU como diz um dos meus poetas-mor: ''Há que apenas saber errar bem seu idioma.''



boa!


----------



## SãoEnrique

Vanda said:


> Para não o confundir, Enrique, fique com a regra que aprendeu: *que é palavra atrativa e vai puxar o pronome.* Depois que você aprender isso, vai poder (como sempre dizia meu professor da LP) você pode errar à vontade. OU como diz um dos meus poetas-mor: ''Há que apenas saber errar bem seu idioma.''



Mas isso vai soar estranho, né? A colocação dos pronomes em português fica uma coisa "louca" para os não-nativos.


----------



## Vanda

Na fala, você pode dizer como quiser, mas na escrita prefira a aplicação da norma para não dar margem para que pensem que você não sabe. Lógico que na escrita informal é outro papo.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Na fala, você pode dizer como quiser, mas na escrita prefira a aplicação da norma para não dar margem para que pensem que você não sabe. Lógico que na escrita informal é outro papo.


Falou escreveu e disse.  Por mais interessante que este debate seja (e ele é, de facto, muito interessante), acho que isto é o que interessa primeiramente para o não nativo que está começando a aprender português.


----------



## machadinho

SãoEnrique said:


> Não digo que a sua explicação está má, não se importe mas não entendo bem isto Sempre aprendi que com a palavra "que" o pronome estava atraído antes o verbo...


E aprendeu certo!  É assim mesmo que falamos e escrevemos há décadas. Só não é mais a língua dos grandes escritores do passado. Nem do ponto de vista formal nem informal.


----------



## Istriano

Acho que se trata disso: em português brasileiro não tem essa de_ palavras atrativas_, há uma neutralização entre a próclise e a ênclise (a gente não ''sente'' quando usar a próclise, e quando usar a ênclise).
Por isso, muitas vezes essa neutralização resulta em oposição: _próclise _(língua informal, falada) ~ _ênclise _(língua formal, escrita).
Aliás também temos a ênclise ''automática'':
_Se alguém convidar ela_ (informal) ---> _Se alguém convidá-la_ (ênclise ''automática'', comum na fala e na escrita formais).

Visto que a língua falada está sempre incorreta, e a língua escrita sempre correta...
Tudo que aparece na língua formal escrita é benevolamente aceito pelos gramáticos, até a ênclise por hipercorreção:



> _A  viração saturada    de balsâmicos eflúvios se espreguiçava ao longo das  ribanceiras    acordando apenas frouxos rumores pela copa dos  arvoredos,
> e fazendo farfalhar    de leve o tope dos coqueiros, que miravam-se garbosos nas lúcidas e tranqüilas    águas da ribeira_


.                             (B. Guimarães, Escrava Isaura)
fonte: https://www.google.com/search?tbm=bk...arbosos"&btnG=




> CEGALLA menciona a *ênclise eufônica*, até então não mencionada pelos outros gramáticos. Diz
> que em certos casos a ênclise é justificada por exigências da eufonia ou da ênfase
> embora isso implique, muitas vezes, a transgressão das regras de próclise já prescritas
> (p. 474). O exemplo citado é:  _“Era verdade que Dom Augustim excedera-se um pouco._


”                      
  Fonte: 
Ana Carolina Silva Vilela 

A MESÓCLISE EM TEXTOS ACADÊMICOS:    freqüência, estratégias de esquiva e avaliação
http://www.letras.ufmg.br/nucleos/nu...a_carolina.pdf



Mais um exemplo da ênclise eufônica: *Se não cumpri-la*, comum nos textos jurídicos, jornais, revistas e até na literatura:


> Mas mantenho a promessa. Se não cumpri-la, pelo menos não pedi voto.


 _João Ubaldo Ribeiro_
http://www.academia.org.br/abl/cgi/c...=10731&sid=708


----------



## nihilum

Istriano said:


> Mais um exemplo da ênclise eufônica: *Se não cumpri-la*, comum nos textos jurídicos, jornais, revistas e até na literatura:



E nada escrevem sobre a apossínclise os charlatães, colocação tradicionalíssima: *se a não cumprir*.

_Norma padrão _comporta uma _contradictio in adjecto, _e quanto mais se diz de tradição, de cultura, mais contraditória em si é. Quem cultua ênclise e mesóclise em seus escritos deveria pôr lado a lado a apossínclise.

Regras _ad hoc_ de atração sob a nomenclatura e exceção à eufemística _eufonia_ só depõem ela. Ojeriza-se a próclise "disfônica", mas não a ênclise "eufônica" e "eustômica"_._


----------



## SãoEnrique

_Se não *a* cumprir_, talvez funcione?


----------



## Istriano

No Brasil, na língua falada, a muita gente soaria como: _se não cumprindo..._
Professora:_ Se você a seguir..._
Aluno: _A seguir, eu, o quêeee?_
Professora: _Deixa pra lá._


----------



## nihilum

SãoEnrique said:


> _Se não *a* cumprir_, talvez funcione?



O típico seria a ocorrência de pronome nulo: _se não ∅ cumprir_, ou de dêixis anafórica com estes pronomes: _se não cumprir isso, aquilo, _e até_ ela_. _Se não cumpri-la_ é linguajar afetado, *nunca* ocorre quando há plural: _se não cumprirem-na_.

Nossos usos são _se não convidar ela, se não convidarem ela, se não lhe convidar(em), _com os pronomes _ele,__ ela, lhe, _em posição de objeto direto.


----------



## machadinho

nihilum said:


> Nossos usos são _se não convidar ela, se não convidarem ela, se não lhe convidar(em), _com os pronomes _ele,__ ela, lhe, _em posição de objeto direto.


lhe? Só no seu dialeto. No meu não.


----------



## nihilum

machadinho said:


> lhe? Só no seu dialeto. No meu não.


Nem no meu. Lheísmo sem se referir a _você:

- Muitas, querida. Não deixei de pensar um mo­mento em você. Lembrei-me até que amanhã é dia de visi­ta à Elisa e comprei este livro para que você lhe presenteie, coitadinha, sempre tão só. Se você concordasse gostaria de tirá-la do Colégio no fim deste ano. Sinto-lhe falta. E lembre-se que só a internei porque você achou melhor fazer assim.
_(Adalberto Tripicchio, A Carta - Um ensaio clínico)

Tenho parentes pernambucanos que fazem essas construções. O exemplo que expus que é atípico.


----------



## machadinho

Tudo bem. É só que deu a impressão de que você estava generalizando ao dizer "nossos usos".


----------



## nihilum

Faça-se a sinédoque.


----------



## meencantesp

Acabei de ler toda publicação e queria dizer que achei muito interessante o assunto. O tópico a seguir, em especial, foi o que me chamou mais a atenção.



btonasse said:


> Realmente, como tradutor brasileiro, um dos grandes dilemas é como escrever um texto coloquial verossímil (principalmente a transcrição de uma fala) e evitar ao mesmo tempo o assassinato das regras da gramática.



Estava pensando em como devem ser os romances atuais do Brasil, e sobre eles queria que alguém me informasse e/ou me desse uma explicação. Não costumo ler romances com tramas passadas no Brasil contemporâneo (nem sei se há muitos), e, quando leio obras antigas, o padrão com que me deparo é muito mais gramatical do que é a fala normal de uma pessoa média de hoje em dia, e os desvios gramaticais são poucos, exceções, e por isso são marcados com itálico. Normalmente são postos saindo da boca das personagens de classes mais baixas (embora não seja incomum a fala do escravo estar ao nível da do seu senhor).

Formulei duas hipóteses para isso. Ou a fala da população da época convergia mais com as regras gramaticais do que a da de hoje em dia ou então os autores criavam textos artificiais, fantasiosos, com falas artificiais, e a população naquela época já “falava errado”. Qual delas lhes parece mais verdadeira? E nos livros atuais, como são feitas as falas? É comum ouvir (regional ou nacionalmente), às vezes até de pessoas que não estão nas classes de baixo (ou seja, não se trata de exceções, como nos livros do século XIX) “as pessoa”, “tu fez”,  “agente fomos”, “nós foi”, “comer ele”, etc. Se a norma culta é a forma como os falantes com instrução falam o português (li neste tópico mesmo isso, e parece ser uma definição científica), e essa forma é alheia ao que as gramáticas prescritivas recomendam, logo como é que vai ficar a literatura, por exemplo, que sempre manteve algum nível gramatical (acho)?

Suponhamos uma espécie de _O tempo e o vento_, uma trilogia passada nos séculos XIX e XX, mas em 2020, em que houvesse gente de todos os tipos, pobres e ricas, como há de fato na original. No começo do século XX, a conjugação da segunda pessoa do singular era bem viva no Rio Grande do Sul, e por isso a representação dela nas falas das personagens correspondia à realidade da maioria das pessoas que liam o livro (hoje os jovens estranham um pouco). Nesse livro ambientado em 2020 seria usado “tu fez”, representando como a população atual do estado fala? Estariam todos os “tu fez” do livro em itálico? E os vários outros desvios gramaticais? O livro teria itálicos no texto todo? Ou então a alternativa seria criar uma fala artificial, que não correspondesse à realidade das pessoas? Quer dizer, é inimaginável pensar numa representação literária de pobres do Rio Grande do Sul usando “tu fizeste”, e mais ainda “você fez”. Enfim, o livro não teria qualidade no que tange à representação do povo, mas tampouco me parece que as pessoas leriam um livro que, de tão saturado de desvios gramaticais, a regra fosse o itálico e não a letra redonda.


----------



## pfaa09

Já imaginou o que seria editar livros / obras só porque mudou algo no idioma?
Eu entendi o seu ponto de vista, mas para se fazer algo como uma edição "actualizada", em termos gramaticais, eu só consigo imaginar tal em obras muito importantes e para fins igualmente importantes, por exemplo, para fins escolares e aprendizagem ou de estudos mais aprofundados para outras áreas da sociedade como a ciência e a tecnologia.


----------



## meencantesp

pfaa09 said:


> Já imaginou o que seria editar livros / obras só porque mudou algo no idioma?
> Eu entendi o seu ponto de vista, mas para se fazer algo como uma edição "actualizada", em termos gramaticais, eu só consigo imaginar tal em obras muito importantes e para fins igualmente importantes, por exemplo, para fins escolares e aprendizagem ou de estudos mais aprofundados para outras áreas da sociedade como a ciência e a tecnologia.



Creio ter havido um problema de entendimento. Falei especificamente de romances cuja trama se passa nos dias atuais. Não pergunto sobre atualizar os livros publicados em outras épocas, até porque isso não costuma ser feito (e seria até estranho se fosse).


----------



## englishmania

Esta discussão vai longa, mas reparei neste _post_ que me parece ter ficado sem resposta.



SãoEnrique said:


> *(português de Portugal*)?
> 
> Exemplos:
> -Eu _te_ vi na rua. (PtE)
> -Eu vi-_te_ na rua. (PtE)



Exemplos em que o pronome muda de posição (próclise):
Eu já te vi ontem!
Não te vi.
Não sei se te vi.
Ninguém te viu.
Quem te viu?
Foi aqui que te vi.


----------



## Vanda

Os romances atuais seguem, na maioria, a linguagem coloquial, mas bem próxima à norma culta.


----------

